# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Έσβησε το λινκ του ALTER στην Μαγνησία ....

## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πέμπτη 26 το μεσημέρι έσβησε το λινκ του ALTER (εικόνα-ήχος, από το στούντιο Αθήνας) , ενώ ο πομπός λειτουργεί ακόμα με μαύρη εικόνα. (αναλογικός πομπός) 

Για δώστε μια πανελλήνια αναφορά, τι συμβαίνει στην περιοχή σας ?

----------


## HFProject

Σταμάτησε σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση απο την NOVA-FORTHNET-SYNED η αναμετάδοση του ALTER λόγω λύσης της σύμβασής τους.

----------


## geronimo

Στην ξάνθη αναλογικό σήμα απο την θάσο μαυρη εικόνα απο την πέμπτη,ψηφιακά απο την πλάκα αλεξ/πολη εικόνα με (κολήματα)......

----------


## plouf

απο τη NOVA παιρνάνε ?!

η νοβα γραφει στη θέση του αλτερ οτι απο 26/1/2012 εληξε η συμβαση

ενω αναλογικα + digea (εστω και τετραγωνισμένα) παιζει....

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

krhth =off

----------


## kentar

Αντε με το καλό ,  να παίρνουν και τα άλλα σειρά .......

----------


## bchris

> Αντε με το καλό ,  να παίρνουν και τα άλλα σειρά .......



Οχι ρε μεγαλε. Μπορει να επαιζαν σκουπιδια, αλλα συντηρουσαν οικογενειες.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Οχι ρε μεγαλε. Μπορει να επαιζαν σκουπιδια, αλλα συντηρουσαν οικογενειες.



Για παράδειγμα την Οικογένεια Καρβέλα ?

----------

antonis_p (29-01-12)

----------


## spirakos

Εννοεις την Ανιτα, εκεινη ομως κανει τα νουμερα και εχει εσοδα το καναλι
Καλο θα ηταν να μην υπηρχε καν τηλεοραση αλλα οπως ειπε ο Χρηστος (Βψηρις) υπαρχουν πολλα μικροτερα στοματα πισω απο τα μεγαλα κεφαλια που εχουν οικογενεια να συντηρησουν

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δεν ήταν χειρότερο από τα άλλα κανάλια. Και μάλιστα είχε αφήσει το δικό του στίγμα για κάποιες εκπομπές. Όταν επανήρθε ο αναμεταδότης του Υμητού έκανα αισιόδοξες σκέψεις για επαναφορά. Πάντως δεν είναι καλό να κλείνει μία επιχείρηση αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι οι πρωταγωνιστές θα πάρουν μεταγραφή έστω και σε κάποιο βάθος χρόνου ενώ οι κομπάρσοι, που είναι η πλειονότητα, το πιό πιθανό θα οδηγηθούν σε μακροχρόνια ανεργία...!

Όσον αφορά τη Νόβα οι άνθρωποι του ALTER την ευχαρίστησαν δεόντως για την καλή ποιότητα εικόνας μετάδοσης του blog των εργαζομένων για όσο αυτό κράτησε, αλλά πιθανά δεν έλαβαν υπόψη και τις συμβατικές υποχρεώσεις οι οποίες υπερίσχυσαν της όποιας συμπαράστασης. Τώρα όσον αφορά την Digea των καλαναρχών κατά τον Αlter για την οποία ίσχυσε το ημίμετρο διατήρησης της αναμετάδοσης του blog αλλά σε χαμηλό φάσμα που επιδρούσε στην σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη εικόνα το μόνο που επέμενε ήταν ο ήχος. Τελικά τι ισχύει είναι κανείς δύσκολο να κρίνει, οπότε μεν τα συμπεράσματα δικά μας αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι ασφαλή. Ας ελπίσουμε για την καλύτερη εφικτή λύση!

Και όπως έγραψε ο συνάδελφος για τη ΜΑΡΑΚ "Another one bites the dust!!!" καθότι καμία σχέση οι δραστηριότητες αλλά για το ψωμί (παντεσπάνι κατά την τρόικα) το ίδιο για όλους τους εργαζόμενους...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ένα μέγιστο παράπονο εχω από όλα αυτά τα κανάλια, και η λέξη είναι " ΑΘΗΝΟΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΑ ".
 Τι το θέλεις ένα τέτοιο κανάλι ? Όταν απευθύνετε αποκλειστικά σε ένα λεκανοπέδιο.

Το περιεχόμενο - ύλη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την κουλτούρα του υπολοίπου ελληνικού λαού.
Τα δε τελευταία χρόνια κανένας του ελληνικού λαού δεν είχε φωνή μέσα από αυτά, έλεγαν πάντα αυτά που ήθελαν και μόνο.
Ακόμα και στην μάχη των ανέργων στα STAGE, τραβούσαν την ουρά τους και δεν έστελναν τις κάμερες.   

Τώρα, καλά να πάθουν.
Όταν καίγονταν το σπίτι μου, έκλειναν τα μάτια τους.
Τώρα κλείνω και εγώ τα δικά μου.

----------


## kentar

Δηλαδή για να συντηρηθούν οι θέσεις εργασίας ΜΜΕ-εργαλείων των λαμογιών να συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε τα έξοδα 
συντήρησής τους (δημόσια έργα - κρατική διαφήμιση) για να συνεχίσουν να συντηρούν το σάπιο σύστημα που μας έφερε
στην σημερινή κατάσταση.Στο φινάλε 1.5 δις ευρώ έχει το επικουρικό τους ταμείο ας συντηρήσει τους άνεργους του κλάδου αυτό.
Τόσα χρόνια το νταβαντζηλίκι του αγγελιόσημου το πληρώνουμε εμμέσως ΟΛΟΙ.  
Το θέμα της προσφορά τους στον πολιτισμό ας μην το πιάσουμε καλύτερα.........
Ε όχι και να λυπηθώ που κλείνει το μπ......λο του Κουρή ! 
Έλεος!

----------


## bchris

Για τον Κουρη τον ιδιον και τους ομοιους του, συμφωνω 100% μαζι σου φιλε Γιωργο.

Αλλα αμα το καλοσκεφτεις, ολοι σε καποιο μπου@#$@# εργαζομαστε, οποτε ναι, εγω τους συμπονω τους ανεργους/απληρωτους του ALTER.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ε όχι και να λυπηθώ που κλείνει το μπ......λο του Κουρή ! 
> Έλεος!



Κλείνει το ένα, μένει ανοικτό το άλλο.

Κανείς δεν στεναχωριέται (αν το κάνει) για την επιχείρηση αλλά για τους εργαζόμενους, και φυσικά όχι για τα τρελά συμβόλαια που ήδη έχουν πάρει τη μεταγραφή τους, αλλά για *τους ανώνυμους υπάλληλους που έχουν πρόβλημα επιβίωσης*.

----------


## takisegio

αναλογικο σημα απο Υμητο ΟΚ ,απο DIGEA κολληματα

----------


## HFProject

DIGEA = 500Kbit.

NOVA = Πάπαλα.

----------


## electron

Το αναλογικό σήμα από Πάρνηθα είναι ακόμα στον αέρα με ελαφρώς πεσμένη ισχύς.

----------


## Papas00zas

Εδώ που είμαι εγώ, δε πιάνει τίποτα. Ίσως να' ναι που και οι κεραίες στον Αϊ-Θανάση είναι πεσμένες(στράβωσαν πιθανόν από τους πολλούς ανέμους και τα χιόνια που είχαμε αυτό τον καιρό.).Αυτό που βλέπω είναι χιόνια και μόνο. 
Πάντως, εδώ που τα λέμε, θα προτιμούσα ΧΙΛΙΑΚΙΣ να κλείσει το S(ka)TAR παρά το alter (ήταν έστω και λίγο πιο σοβαρού περιεχομένου.)
Αλήθεια, γιατί τα κανάλια στην Αθήνα τα πιάνει ΟΛΗ η Ελλάδα, αλλά κάτι τοπικά, σαν το << Δίκτυο 1>> της πόλης μου(www.diktyo1.gr -για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται-λέμε τώρα για παράδειγμα), δεν έχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα; Το σκέφτηκε κανείς αυτό ποτέ του;

----------


## plouf

@Papas00zas  
το κάθε κανάλι αγοράζει άδεια εκπομπής για την εμβέλεια που τον ενδιαφέρει και πληρώνει αντίστοιχα.
Η παννελαδική άδεια κοστίζει περισσότερο απο μια τοπική..

πάντως υπάρχουν και αθηναϊκά κανάλια που εκπέμπουν μονο αττική πχ BlueSky ,GTV ktl..

----------

Papas00zas (02-02-12)

----------


## tsakmaki

Αν και ασχετο με το θεμα, το Gtv παιδια δεν εκπεμπει εδω και 6μηνο περιπου και μας εχει αφησει χρονους.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Πάντως, εδώ που τα λέμε, θα προτιμούσα ΧΙΛΙΑΚΙΣ να κλείσει το S(ka)TAR παρά το alter (ήταν έστω και λίγο πιο σοβαρού περιεχομένου.)



To star είναι το μόνο μου μεταδίδει κινούμενα σχέδια τα πρωινά του Σαββατοκύριακου αφού το ALTER έχει εκλείψει και είχαμε μπουχτίσει στις μπάρμπες και τα ζουζουνομαζού&thezoo. Τουλάχιστον το star βάζει κλασικά κινούμενα που βλέπαμε από μικροί...

Είπαμε, κάθε κανάλι έχει κάτι να δώσει και από το να βλέπεις τους αχυροδημοσιογράφους τα πρωινά ή τον κ@λο του bangalows, ένας κ@λος από Μύκονο σε live του αστεριού είναι σαφώς προτιμότερος!

Χθες το alter προσπάθησε να βγάλει κάποιο ψιλοδελτίο ειδήσεων αλλά στη Digea η κατάσταση δεν έχει αλλάξει. Καλά γιατί το κρατάνε έτσι, για να λένε ότι το μεταδίδουνε?

Χαιρετώ

----------


## paul333

οι εργαζομενοι του αλτερ τοσα χρονια που καποιοι τρωγαν με χρυσα κουταλια
φωναζε κανενας απο αυτους! τωρα που δεν υπαρχουν λεφτα φωναζουν.

Μακαρι να κλεισουν ολα τα καναλια τα ιδιωτικα καναλια τη προσφερουν! τοσα χρονια ολη 
η δημοσιογραφοι αυτη στα ιδιωτικα καναλια εγλυφαν καθε πολιτικο που τους εκανε τα χατηρια.

----------


## SRF

> Χθες το alter προσπάθησε να βγάλει κάποιο ψιλοδελτίο ειδήσεων *αλλά στη Digea η κατάσταση δεν έχει αλλάξει. Καλά γιατί το κρατάνε έτσι, για να λένε ότι το μεταδίδουνε?* 
> Χαιρετώ



Μα... η Digea αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι συμμετοχική εταιρεία αποτελούμενη από ιδρυτικά εταιρικά μέλη, εκ των οποίων ένα *ΙΣΩΣ* είναι και το... ALTER!!! 





> H Εταιρεία 
> Η Digea, *η εταιρεία που συστάθηκε από τους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς* ALPHA, *ALTER*, ANT1, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ TV, MEGA, ΣΚΑΪ και STAR, έχει αναλάβει την ψηφιακή εκπομπή των τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων τόσο των ιδιωτικών σταθμών εθνικής εμβέλειας καθώς και όποιων άλλων σταθμών προτιμήσουν τις υπηρεσίες της.
> Το όνομα Digea δεν είναι τυχαίο. Συνδυάζονται δύο διαφορετικοί κόσμοι, δύο διαφορετικές εποχές. Η σύγχρονη ψηφιακή εποχή και η αρχή, η βάση του κόσμου, η Γη μας. Προέρχεται, λοιπόν, από τον συγκερασμό των λέξεων Digital (ψηφιακή) και Γαία (Γη) και, κατά συνέπεια, συμβολίζει την επίγεια ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα.
> Κύρια δραστηριότητα της εταιρείας είναι η παροχή υπηρεσιών δικτύωσης και πολυπλεξίας (multiplexing), τόσο στους προαναφερόμενους μετόχους, όσο και σε όποιον νομιμοποιείται και θα επιλέξει τις υπηρεσίες της εταιρείας.
> Όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, η Digea έχει αναλάβει ενεργό ρόλο τόσο στη διαχείριση του έργου όσο και στην υπεύθυνη και συστηματική ενημέρωση του κοινού και το συντονισμό της αγοράς.




Ίσως αν δούμε την σύστασή της να βρούμε όρους που καθορίζουν το γιατί δεν δικαιούται καταστατικά να αποσυνδέσει εντελώς έναν εκ των ιδρυτικών μελών της!!! 
Αν το πράξει... χωρίς αλλαγή στην μετοχική σύνθεσή της τότε δημιουργεί νομικό πρόβλημα που ο εν λόγο μέτοχος με μια αίτηση αφαλιστικών μέτρων την μπλοκάρει μέχρι εκκαθάρισης της διαφοράς!!! Λέω...  απλά ένα "πιθανό" σενάριο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> οι εργαζομενοι του αλτερ τοσα χρονια που καποιοι τρωγαν με χρυσα κουταλια
> φωναζε κανενας απο αυτους! τωρα που δεν υπαρχουν λεφτα φωναζουν.
> 
> Μακαρι να κλεισουν ολα τα καναλια τα ιδιωτικα καναλια τη προσφερουν! τοσα χρονια ολη 
> η δημοσιογραφοι αυτη στα ιδιωτικα καναλια εγλυφαν καθε πολιτικο που τους εκανε τα χατηρια.



Περίεργη αντίληψη έχεις για πράγματα που καθορίζουν παράλληλα και τις ζωές μερικών χιλιάδων απλών εργαζομένων που ΔΕΝ τρώνε (ή έτρωγαν) όπως πιστεύεις εσύ με χρυσά κουτάλια, αλλά ούτε καν με τσίγγινα πηρούνια!!!

----------


## Papas00zas

> To star είναι το μόνο μου μεταδίδει κινούμενα σχέδια τα πρωινά του Σαββατοκύριακου αφού το ALTER έχει εκλείψει και είχαμε μπουχτίσει στις μπάρμπες και τα ζουζουνομαζού&thezoo. Τουλάχιστον το star βάζει κλασικά κινούμενα που βλέπαμε από μικροί...
> 
> Είπαμε, κάθε κανάλι έχει κάτι να δώσει και από το να βλέπεις τους αχυροδημοσιογράφους τα πρωινά ή τον κ@λο του bangalows, ένας κ@λος από Μύκονο σε live του αστεριού είναι σαφώς προτιμότερος!
> 
> Χθες το alter προσπάθησε να βγάλει κάποιο ψιλοδελτίο ειδήσεων αλλά στη Digea η κατάσταση δεν έχει αλλάξει. Καλά γιατί το κρατάνε έτσι, για να λένε ότι το μεταδίδουνε?
> 
> Χαιρετώ



Ότι βάζει κλασικά κινούμενα σχέδια, ναι το έκανε παλιά, για τώρα δε ξέρω τι παίζει. Αλλά έχω ΣΙΧΑΘΕΙ να βλέπω κ@λους στη Μύκονο, όπως λες εσύ και έχεις δίκιο. Τι δηλαδή εχει η Μύκονος και μας πρήζουν τα συκώτια; Ούτε για τος διάσημους θέλω να ακούω συνέχεια άλλωστε.
Τώρα για τη Digea δε συμμετέχουν και τα κρατικά κανάλια, ή δεν ξέρω εγώ σωστά;

----------


## antonis_p

> Αλλά έχω ΣΙΧΑΘΕΙ να βλέπω κ@λους στη Μύκονο, όπως λες εσύ και έχεις δίκιο. Τι δηλαδή εχει η Μύκονος και μας πρήζουν τα συκώτια;



Αγνόησε τη Μύκονο και επικεντρώσου στους κώλους.

----------

dant3 (14-02-12), 

SRF (03-02-12)

----------


## paul333

> Περίεργη αντίληψη έχεις για πράγματα που καθορίζουν παράλληλα και τις ζωές μερικών χιλιάδων απλών εργαζομένων που ΔΕΝ τρώνε (ή έτρωγαν) όπως πιστεύεις εσύ με χρυσά κουτάλια, αλλά ούτε καν με τσίγγινα πηρούνια!!!



Οταν καποιοι  δημοσιογραφοι του alter επαιρναν παχυλους μισθους δεν ειδα κανενα εργαζομενο 
απο το alter να φωναζει ολα ηταν μελι γαλα,
οταν ειδαν οτι λεφτα πλεον δεν υπαρχουν αρχισαν να φωναζουν.

το ιδιο συμβαινει με τους δημοσιους υπαλληλους τοσα χρονια ψηφιζαν κομματα για να τους διορισουν
και μολις ειδαν οτι φευγουν γεμισε ο τοπος αγανακτισμενους.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πήρα στο Twitter μήνυμα οτι στις 16 του περασμένου μήνα έγινε κουβέντα να ανασυσταθεί το τμήμα διοίκησης του σταθμού, τι θα βγει δεν εχω ιδέα, πάντως κάποιοι ακόμα ελπίζουν.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Αγνόησε τη Μύκονο και επικεντρώσου στους κώλους.



Μπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιπ! 
Το κάνουν κουραστικό ξέρεις.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Μακαρι να κλεισουν ολα τα καναλια τα ιδιωτικα καναλια τη προσφερουν! τοσα χρονια ολη 
> η δημοσιογραφοι αυτη στα ιδιωτικα καναλια εγλυφαν καθε πολιτικο που τους εκανε τα χατηρια.



Κάποτε που δεν υήρχαν('70-'80) δηλαδή ήταν καλύτερα; Αυτό θες να μας πείς; 
Από μια άποψη έχεις δίκιο.. Κι εγώ το είχα πει κάποτε αυτό.

----------


## paul333

Ολα τα καναλια εχουν χρεη σε τραπεζες αραγε τη βαζουν υποθηκη και τους δινουν λεφτα οι τραπεζιτες.
Αραγε να δινουν δανεια οπως στο alter που βαζαν υποθηκη διαφορα προγραμματα ζουζουνια,κλπ 
αστεια πραγματα δηλαδη οταν για εναν απλο ανθρωπο ζηταν οι τραπεζες να βαλουν υποθηκη το σπιτι τους,
αραγε ποιος θα πληρωσει ολα αυτα τα δανεια μηπως παλι εμεις!!

οι μεγαλυτερη φουσκα ειναι τα καναλια και συντομα θα κλεισουν και αλλα

----------


## Papas00zas

Τι φούσκα; Σαν αυτή το '99 με το χρηματιστήριο;

----------


## paul333

οι τραπεζες δανειζαν στα καναλια χωρις καμια εγγυηση αυτο ειναι η φουσκα.

Οι τραπεζες εχουν παρει μεχρι τωρα 80δισ euro και θα παρουν και αλλα 40δισ euro
αυτα θα πανε στο χρεος και θα τα πληροσουμε εγω και εσυ γιατι τα καναλια θα κανουν "κουρεμα" χρεων.

----------


## Papas00zas

Ε, καλάααααα τώρα. <<Λεφτά υπάρχουν>> (στις τσέπες σας και θα σας τα πάρω). 
Εξηγησε μου κάτι: Πώς γίνεται να έχουν πάρει χρηματα οι τράπεζες και να πηγαίνουν στο χρέος; Κάτι δε γαφεις σωστά, νομίζω.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> οι τραπεζες δανειζαν στα καναλια χωρις καμια εγγυηση αυτο ειναι η φουσκα.
> 
> Οι τραπεζες εχουν παρει μεχρι τωρα 80δισ euro και θα παρουν και αλλα 40δισ euro
> αυτα θα πανε στο χρεος και θα τα πληροσουμε εγω και εσυ γιατι τα καναλια θα κανουν "κουρεμα" χρεων.



Για την ακρίβεια θα πάνε για την εξυπηρέτηση των υποχρεώσεων τους γιατί έχουν μεγάλες επισφάλειες λόγω της κρίσης. 
Αν αναρωτιέστε γιατί φυλούν τις τράπεζες ως κόρην οφθαλμού, είναι για να προστατεύσουν τις άλλες τράπεζες στις οποίες χρωστάνε οι ''δικές'' μας. Έβαλα εισαγωγικά γιατί το χαρτοφυλάκιο τους (μέρος αυτού) μπορεί να ανήκει στις τράπεζες στις οποίες ... χρωστάνε. 
Μπέρδεμα; δεν θα πει τίποτα.

Δείτε αν θέλετε εδώ πώς διαπλέκονται-συνδέονται οι μεγαλύτερες επιχειρήσεις στον κόσμο, αυτές που ελέγχουν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του παγκόσμιου χρήματος:
http://krisi2011.blogspot.com/2012/0...post_6901.html

----------


## Papas00zas

Αν το 2004 είχαμε κάνει την ανοησία ολυμπιακό άθλημα τότε θα είχαμε περισσότερους ολυμπιονίκες. 
Αυτό τα λέει όλα....δε θα μμπορούσες να βρεις κάτι πιο ταιριαστό να βάλεις.

----------


## sakisr

Εδω και τρεις περιπου μερες δε μεταδιδει και στη Καβαλα.Δε λυπαμαι τιποτα αλλο αλλα ολο το προσωπικο που βρισκεται εγκλωβισμενο σε ενα καθεστως αβεβαιοτητας που δεν εχουν δουλεια αλλα ουτε και επιδομα ανεργιας μπορουν να παρουν.Ζορικα τα πραγματα παιδια και αυτο δεν ειναι ουτε η αρχη.........

----------


## paul333

> Ε, καλάααααα τώρα. <<Λεφτά υπάρχουν>> (στις τσέπες σας και θα σας τα πάρω). 
> Εξηγησε μου κάτι: Πώς γίνεται να έχουν πάρει χρηματα οι τράπεζες και να πηγαίνουν στο χρέος; Κάτι δε γαφεις σωστά, νομίζω.



οι τραπεζες εχουν κρατικη εγγυηση για τα λεφτα που δανειζονται απο την κεντρικη τραπεζα αυτα αφομειονονται στο χρεος, 
αν δεν παρουν αυτα τα λεφτα δεν μπορουν να εγγυηθουν της καταθεσεις ετσι λοιπον το κρατος βαζει λεφτα χωρις να ελενχει που πανε.

Εχουν στα χερια τους και ελληνικα ομολογα τα οποια ειναι στην κατηγορια σκουπιδια
αν δεν τους δανεισει καποιος θα καταρευσουν.

----------


## radioamateur

Οι εργαζόμενοι δεν γνώριζαν για τους υπέρογκους μισθούς κάποιων μεγαλο-συναδέλφων τους;Γιατί δεν επαναστατούσαν τότε;Δεν ξέρω αλλά η υπόθεση ALTER μου θυμίζει Ολυμπιακή.Και εκεί κανείς δεν επαναστάτησε...παρά μόνο όταν βούλιαξε το καράβι...!!!

Ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποια λύση προς όφελος των εργαζομένων σε κάθε περίπτωση...!!!





 :Smile:

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Κρήτη από μεριά Αγίου Νικολάου (Ανατολικά) 
από χθες πάνω στη συχνότητα του ΑLTER  βλέπουμε    RIKSAT

----------


## bchris

Συγγνωμη ρε παιδια τι λετε τωρα?

Εχει κανεις απο εσας, που αναρωτιεστε γιατι δεν επαναστατουσαν οι απλοι εργαζομενοι για τους μεγαλους μισθους των συναδελφων τους, δουλεψει σε εταιρεια μεγαλυτερη απο σουβλατζιδικο?

Παντα και παντου υπαρχουν μισθολογικες διακυμανσεις. Το θεμα που απασχολει τον απλο εργαζομενο, αυτον που κανει την βαρδια του στην κονσολα, δεν ειναι ο μισθος του χ μεγαλοδημοσιογραφου/στελεχους. Ο δικος του μισθος τον απασχολει.

Για τον σκοπο αυτο, υπαρχει το αναλογο τμημα (λογιστηριο, HR)

Ολοι ξερουμε οτι οι CEO/CTO/CFO και δεν συμμαζευεται, παιρνουν τρελους μισθους. Πρεπει να παμε να τους πουμε γιατι παιρνεις τοσα πολλα λεφτα ρε αλητη? Απο την στιγμη που πληρωνομαστε?

----------

SRF (06-02-12)

----------


## SRF

> Συγγνωμη ρε παιδια τι λετε τωρα?
> 
> Εχει κανεις απο εσας, που αναρωτιεστε γιατι δεν επαναστατουσαν οι απλοι εργαζομενοι για τους μεγαλους μισθους των συναδελφων τους, δουλεψει σε εταιρεια μεγαλυτερη απο σουβλατζιδικο?
> 
> Παντα και παντου υπαρχουν μισθολογικες διακυμανσεις. Το θεμα που απασχολει τον απλο εργαζομενο, αυτον που κανει την βαρδια του στην κονσολα, δεν ειναι ο μισθος του χ μεγαλοδημοσιογραφου/στελεχους. Ο δικος του μισθος τον απασχολει.
> 
> Για τον σκοπο αυτο, υπαρχει το αναλογο τμημα (λογιστηριο, HR)
> 
> Ολοι ξερουμε οτι οι CEO/CTO/CFO και δεν συμμαζευεται, παιρνουν τρελους μισθους. Πρεπει να παμε να τους πουμε γιατι παιρνεις τοσα πολλα λεφτα ρε αλητη? Απο την στιγμη που πληρωνομαστε?



Συμφωνώ απολύτως στο τι λες! Και μπράβο που μερικοί έστω έχουν όντως νου να καταννοούν τα αυτονόητα!!! Γιατί μερικές φορές πιστεύω ότι η πλειοψηφία εδώ είναι είτε μαθητές - σπουδαστές που δεν έχουν δουλέψει ποτέ στην ζωή τους, είτε δουλεύουν στην Κουμουνδούρου, η στο λαόσπιτο, αν και εκεί τελευταία και απολύσεις γίνονται και μειώσεις μισθών!!! Αλλοιώς δεν δικαιολογείται τέτοια μωρεία!!! 
Φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι όσοι λένε τα προηγούμενα πάνε στους προίσταμένους τους και τους λένε τι αλήτες είναι που παίρνουν παραπάνω από όλους τους άλλους στην δουλειά μέσα... και εξακολουθούν να είναι στην θέση τους, και όχι στο ταμείο ανεργίας!!! Εκτός αν είναι τα γνωστά και μη δημοσιοκομματόσκυλα, οπότε θα παίρνουν παρπάνω αυτοί από τους άλλους και δεν βρίσκουν λόγο να φωνάζουν στην τελική!!!

----------


## paul333

> Συγγνωμη ρε παιδια τι λετε τωρα?
> 
> Εχει κανεις απο εσας, που αναρωτιεστε γιατι δεν επαναστατουσαν οι απλοι εργαζομενοι για τους μεγαλους μισθους των συναδελφων τους, δουλεψει σε εταιρεια μεγαλυτερη απο σουβλατζιδικο?
> 
> Παντα και παντου υπαρχουν μισθολογικες διακυμανσεις. Το θεμα που απασχολει τον απλο εργαζομενο, αυτον που κανει την βαρδια του στην κονσολα, δεν ειναι ο μισθος του χ μεγαλοδημοσιογραφου/στελεχους. Ο δικος του μισθος τον απασχολει.
> 
> Για τον σκοπο αυτο, υπαρχει το αναλογο τμημα (λογιστηριο, HR)
> 
> Ολοι ξερουμε οτι οι CEO/CTO/CFO και δεν συμμαζευεται, παιρνουν τρελους μισθους. Πρεπει να παμε να τους πουμε γιατι παιρνεις τοσα πολλα λεφτα ρε αλητη? Απο την στιγμη που πληρωνομαστε?



οι λογικη σου δηλαδη τη λεει οτι υπαρχει καποιος που περνει 30.000euro και αλλος που πρεπει να περνει 700euro 
και κανουν ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια  αυτο ποσο δικαιο ειναι? για αυτο και χρεωκοπησε το καναλι απο της στρεβλωσεις.

----------


## HFProject

@SRF Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.





> ...και κανουν ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια...



@Paul333 Τι δουλειά κάνεις ?

----------


## bchris

Φιλτατε Παυλο, κατανοω την αγανακτηση σου, αλλα δεν συμμεριζομαι την οπτικη σου.

Δεν γνωριζω που κινησαι επαγγελματικα, ουτε την εμπειρια σου, αλλα κοιτα να δεις πως γινονται τα πραγματα στον δικο μου τομεα (ΙΤ). 

Οταν πας λοιπον για το περιβοητο "interview", μεταξυ αλλων συζητατε και το θεμα των αποδοχων. 
Εκει γινεται το εξης παζαρι: "Εντυπωσιακο το βιογραφικο σου Χρηστο, αλλα η θεση εχει badget Ε1000*".
"Καταλαβαινω, και λογω του οτι με ενδιαφερει πολυ η θεση προτιθεμαι να συμβιβαστω στα Ε1500*".
"Το καλυτερο που μπορω να κανω κι αυτο γιατι πιστευω οτι εισαι ο καταλληλος για αυτη την θεση ειναι Ε1300*".

Στο σημειο αυτο λοιπον, ειτε το αποδεχεσαι και πας με 1300 ειτε αρνησαι ευγενικα και πας για καφε. 
Αναλογως τωρα με το ποσο καλος εισαι στο να "πουλας τον εαυτο σου" παιρνεις και τα αναλογα χρηματα, που μπορει να ειναι απο λιγο εως πολυ δυσαναλογα των προσοντων σου.

Ετσι λοιπον, καταληγουν δυο ανθρωποι στο ιδιο τμημα με το ιδιο job description, να εχουν διαφορετικες αποδοχες.

_____
*Τα ποσα ειναι τυχαια και δεν ανταποκρινονται στην πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κρήτη από μεριά Αγίου Νικολάου (Ανατολικά) 
> από χθες πάνω στη συχνότητα του ΑLTER  βλέπουμε    RIKSAT



Περίμενα ότι με την λήξη των συμβολαίων από τους τοπικούς αναμεταδότες, ότι θα έπαιζαν κάποιο άλλο κανάλι.

----------


## paul333

> Φιλτατε Παυλο, κατανοω την αγανακτηση σου, αλλα δεν συμμεριζομαι την οπτικη σου.
> 
> Δεν γνωριζω που κινησαι επαγγελματικα, ουτε την εμπειρια σου, αλλα κοιτα να δεις πως γινονται τα πραγματα στον δικο μου τομεα (ΙΤ). 
> 
> Οταν πας λοιπον για το περιβοητο "interview", μεταξυ αλλων συζητατε και το θεμα των αποδοχων. 
> Εκει γινεται το εξης παζαρι: "Εντυπωσιακο το βιογραφικο σου Χρηστο, αλλα η θεση εχει badget Ε1000*".
> "Καταλαβαινω, και λογω του οτι με ενδιαφερει πολυ η θεση προτιθεμαι να συμβιβαστω στα Ε1500*".
> "Το καλυτερο που μπορω να κανω κι αυτο γιατι πιστευω οτι εισαι ο καταλληλος για αυτη την θεση ειναι Ε1300*".
> 
> ...



Υπαρχει αραγε αξιολογιση στην ελλαδα του 2012 αναλογος με τα προσοντα 
σου ανεβαινεις οι πρεπει να εχεις μπαρμπα στην κορονη.

Αμα ηταν οπως τα λες δεν θα υπηρχαν ανθρωποι με καμια δεκαρια πτυχια
να δουλευουν σε διαφορες δουλειες για να βγαλουν το μεροκαματο.

τωρα πλεον ολοι θα δουλευουν για 600euro θελεις δεν θελεις φυγε
γιατι τοσα χρονια σκηβαμε συνεχος το κεφαλι.

----------


## SRF

> Υπαρχει αραγε αξιολογιση στην ελλαδα του 2012 αναλογος με τα προσοντα 
> σου ανεβαινεις οι πρεπει να εχεις μπαρμπα στην κορονη.
> 
> Αμα ηταν οπως τα λες δεν θα υπηρχαν ανθρωποι με καμια δεκαρια πτυχια
> να δουλευουν σε διαφορες δουλειες για να βγαλουν το μεροκαματο.
> 
> τωρα πλεον ολοι θα δουλευουν για 600euro θελεις δεν θελεις φυγε
> γιατι τοσα χρονια σκηβαμε συνεχος το κεφαλι.



Αν δέχεσαι να εργάζεσαι για 600 αύριο, θα δεχτείς και για 500 μεθαύριο? Και για 400 παραμεθαύριο? Και μετά για 300, για 200, για ? 
Που θέτεις ΕΣΥ, ΕΓΩ, Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΣ το όριο ανοχής έιναι που έχει τελικά σημασία!!! 
Ναι... ΑΝ σου πουν 600, και αυτό ΕΙΝΑΙ το όριό σου, ΦΥΓΕ !!! ΝΑΙ ΦΥΓΕ!!! 
Μπορεί να νομίζεις ότι θα χάσεις... γιατί ένας άλλος ίσως πάει αντί για εσένα, αλλά είτε πας εσύ είτε πάει ο άλλος, μεθαύριο θα σου/του πούνε ότι πάρε τώρα 500, μετά 400, 300, και κάποια στιγμή πάρε 3 !!! 
Ναι είναι δύσκολο... να το ακολουθήσουν όλοι... αλλά ΑΥΤΟ θα γίνει, ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ στην χώρα μας!!! ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ πιστέψτε με!!! 

Ο Γκάντι... όταν αποφάσισε να κηρύξει τον πόλεμο στους αποικοιοκράτες Βρεττανούς, δεν ζητούσε να παρουν τα όπλα όλοι οι Ινδοί!!! Ήξερε ότι αυτό θα έδινε δικαιολογία για να σκοτώσουν όσους ήθελαν οι Άγγλοι, ώστε να τρομοκρατήσουν όσυς θα ζούσαν μετά!  Είπε απλά... 
ΑΠΑΞΙΩΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ!!! ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙΤΑΙ! ΜΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ!!! ΚΑΝΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!!! 
Θα σας πιέσουν, θα σας ζορίσουν, θα σας φτωχύνουν, θα σας πάνε στην πείνα... αλλά στο τέλος ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ!!! 

Αν δεν καθορίσεις το όριο σου... τότε είσαι καταδικασμένος να δουλεύεις ΚΑΙ να πεινάς!!! 
Και από το να δουλεύεις ΚΑΙ να πεινάς... καλύτερα ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΝΑΣ!!! 
ΘΑ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ!!! 


ΥΓ. Και λάβε υπ' όψην σου ότι ΔΕΝ είμαι μισθωτός, και όμως αυτές είναι οι καθαρές απόψεις μου ως κάθετες αρχές της ζωής μου!!!

----------


## bchris

> Υπαρχει αραγε αξιολογιση στην ελλαδα του 2012 αναλογος με τα προσοντα 
> σου ανεβαινεις οι πρεπει να εχεις μπαρμπα στην κορονη.
> 
> Αμα ηταν οπως τα λες δεν θα υπηρχαν ανθρωποι με καμια δεκαρια πτυχια
> να δουλευουν σε διαφορες δουλειες για να βγαλουν το μεροκαματο.
> 
> τωρα πλεον ολοι θα δουλευουν για 600euro θελεις δεν θελεις φυγε
> γιατι τοσα χρονια σκηβαμε συνεχος το κεφαλι.



Δεν καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις (η ορθογραφια σου δεν βοηθαει και πολυ).
Αν καταλαβα καλα ομως, εχεις μπλεξει το θεμα της ανεργειας με το θεμα των αποδοχων.

Λογικο ειναι απο την στιγμη που βγαινουν 1000 φυσικοι λογου χαρην, και υπαρχουν 500 θεσεις, οι υπολοιποι να γινουν σερβιτοροι.
Αυτο δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το ποσο θα αμειφθουν οι μεν και οι δε.

Δεν μας απαντησες ομως, εσυ σε ποιον τομεα δραστηριοποιησαι?

----------


## paul333

ενταξει το προβλημα λυθηκε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα στην ελλαδα ολα σωστα γινονται
ο καθενας με την αξια του περνει τα λεφτα που περνει.

Οσο για το τη δουλεια κανω εγω απαντηση δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## HFProject

@ KYRIAKOS 



> Περίμενα ότι με την λήξη των συμβολαίων από τους τοπικούς αναμεταδότες, ότι θα έπαιζαν κάποιο άλλο κανάλι.



Οι αναμεταδότες είναι ιδιόκτητοι στις μεγάλες πόλεις.

@ Paul33
Δεν έχω άλλα σχόλια............

----------


## SRF

> *Οσο για το τη δουλεια κανω εγω απαντηση δεν υπαρχει*.



Γιατί το λες αυτό? Άκου, δεν υπάρχει? Υπάρχει αλλά έχει ήδη δοθεί!!! 





> ... η πλειοψηφία εδώ είναι *είτε μαθητές - σπουδαστές που δεν έχουν δουλέψει ποτέ στην ζωή τους, είτε δουλεύουν στην Κουμουνδούρου, η στο λαόσπιτο*, αν και εκεί τελευταία και απολύσεις γίνονται και μειώσεις μισθών!!! 
> ...τα γνωστά και μη *δημοσιοκομματόσκυλα*, οπότε θα παίρνουν παρπάνω αυτοί από τους άλλους και δεν βρίσκουν λόγο να φωνάζουν στην τελική!!!

----------


## SRF

Προς ενημέρωση για ικανοποίηση όσων το επικροτούν... το ΑΛΤΕΡ από εχτές πλέον ΔΕΝ εκπέμπει καν, και στην Αθήνα από το κέντρο εμπομπής Υμηττού!!! Έχει κλείσει εντελώς ο πομπός! Αυτό συνέβει μόλις μερικές, ελάχιστες, ημέρες αφότου άρχισε να μεταδίδει διαρκώς ταινίες ντοκυμαντέρ τύπου DEBTOCRACY, κλπ που εκθέτουν το ΓΙΑΤΙ είμαστε σε αυτή  την κατάσταση ως χώρα!!! 
Τυχαίο? ... νομίζω?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Όταν ξελαρυγγιαζόμουν μπροστά στο Σύνταγμα να φωνάζω με τα Stage όλης της Ελλάδας , δεν έστειλαν τις κάμερες να με δει τουλάχιστον η μάνα μου.
Το αφεντικό δεν τους άφηνε?  Ειναι δυνατόν ? Ο Ελεύθερος αρχιδαράς δημοσιογράφος να μασάει και να κρύβει την αλήθεια ! 

Το SKΑΙ το κατάλαβε το πρόβλημα, βάζει διαφημίσεις που λένε οτι ... ΕΜΕΙΣ δεν κωλώνουμε με την αλήθεια , λέμε την μισή !!  :Lol: 

Τώρα ας παίξουν από  DEBTOCRACY μέχρι τρίλιζα, το ίδιο μου κάνει.

----------


## antonis_p

> Όταν ξελαρυγγιαζόμουν μπροστά στο Σύνταγμα να φωνάζω με τα Stage όλης της Ελλάδας , δεν έστειλαν τις κάμερες να με δει τουλάχιστον η μάνα μου.



Άλλο η διεύθυνση του καναλιού και άλλο οι απλήρωτοι υπάλληλοι που πλέον δεν έχουν καμία φωνή.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Το κάθε κατσικάκι από το ποδαράκι του κρέμεται, λεέι κάποια παροιμία. Όπου κατσικάκι οι απανταχού εργαζόμενοι (είτε πρόκειτα για stage-rs είτε για ALTER-ιανούς). Μήπως και όλοι αυτοί οι υπάλληλοι που προσήλθαν σήμερα και το ίδιο θα κάνουν αύριο (ενώ έχει προκηρυχθεί 48ωρη απεργία) στις δουλειές τους για να μην χάσουν το μεροκάματο νομίζεται ότι συμφωνούν με τα μέτρα και είναι κατά των απεργιών? Αλλά το βιοποριστικό είναι κάτι σαν ενστικτώδης αντίδραση. 

ΥΓ. Έχω δει σκύλο που από την πείνα έκανε τρελό σάλτο για να αρπάξει ένα... κρεμύδι και να το κατασπαράξει...!

----------


## antonis_p

> Μήπως και όλοι αυτοί οι υπάλληλοι που προσήλθαν σήμερα και το ίδιο θα κάνουν αύριο (ενώ έχει προκηρυχθεί 48ωρη απεργία) στις δουλειές τους για να μην χάσουν το μεροκάματο !



Όταν δεν πάνε στις πορείες οι άνεργοι που δεν έχουν τίποτα να χάσουν, κρίνεις αυτούς που φοβούνται μην δώσουν αφορμή και μπουν στη μαύρη λίστα ή ακόμα και να μείνουν άνεργοι;

----------


## SRF

> Όταν ξελαρυγγιαζόμουν μπροστά στο Σύνταγμα να φωνάζω με *τα Stage* όλης της Ελλάδας , δεν έστειλαν τις κάμερες να με δει τουλάχιστον η μάνα μου.
> Το αφεντικό δεν τους άφηνε?  Ειναι δυνατόν ? Ο Ελεύθερος αρχιδαράς δημοσιογράφος να μασάει και να κρύβει την αλήθεια ! 
> 
> Το SKΑΙ το κατάλαβε το πρόβλημα, βάζει διαφημίσεις που λένε οτι ... ΕΜΕΙΣ δεν κωλώνουμε με την αλήθεια , λέμε την μισή !! 
> 
> Τώρα ας παίξουν από  DEBTOCRACY μέχρι τρίλιζα, το ίδιο μου κάνει.



Οι άνθρωποι που ηταν/είναι εργαζόμενοι εκεί... δεν ήταν τύποι που προτιμήσαν *τα Stage* από το να ψάξουν να βρούνε μια δουλειά στον απολύτως ιδιωτικό τομέα, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται, που είναι βεβαίως και το σημερινό, το οποίο απλά σχολιάζουμε ότι έιναι τραγικό για αυτούς, και όχι το αν είναι 'άδικο" η "δίκαιο" κατά την λογική των ανθρώπων που αντ' αυτού είχαν εκείνοι μόνοι τους προτιμήσει να πάνε *στα Stage* !  
Επειδή στην Ελλάδα μοιάζει να χρησιμοποιούν μερικοί επιλεκτικά την μνήμη τους και την δυνατότητα του νου να καταννοεί τι σημαίνει μόνιμος, τι σημαίνει ορισμένου χρόνου, τι σημαίνει εκπαιδευόμενος εξαμήνου... και τι απαιτήσεις η δικαιώματα γεννώνται από κάθε μία εξ' αυτών των κατηγοριών, ίσως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να θυμηθούμε όλοι ότι *τα Stage* ήταν ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΗ εργασία ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ χρόνου ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΜΗΝΩΝ!!! Όποιος ΜΕ ΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ αποφάσισε να πάει σε αυτήν... είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ότι ήξερε ΕΞ' ΑΡΧΗΣ τους κανόνες αυτούς, και ότι ΔΕΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΤΩ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΩΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΩΣ ΤΡΥΠΟΚΑΡΥΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ!!! Όποιος θεώρησε ότι θα ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ ΜΕΣΩ ΑΥΤΩΝ είναι απολύτως σίγουρο ότι σκέφτηκε, λειτούργησε, έπραξε με ΔΟΛΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ, και επιχείρησε μέσω αυτής της δικής του ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΗΣ παρερμηνείας να ΕΚΒΙΑΣΕΙ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΟΣ για να επιτύχει την από τα παράθυρα, κερκόπορτες, εξαεριστικές οπές, και ποντικότρυπες ακόμα, παράνομη εξασφάλιση μιας μόνιμης θέσεως στο Δημόσιο και στους οργανισμούς του, που θα ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΩΣ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ή ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ, ΔΕΝ ΕΜΑΘΑΝ ΑΠΟ "ΚΑΠΟΥ" για ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ!!! 
Και για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το επιτύχεις... ενώ τελείωνε η διάρκεια του *Stage* εσύ πηδούσες αμέσως ΟΙΚΟΘΕΛΩΣ ΠΑΛΙ στο επόμενο, διπλανό, νέο, ώστε να είσαι ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ που έπιχειρούσες να ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙΣ ΔΟΛΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ *τα Stage*, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΩΣ Ή ΑΛΛΩΣ, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙ΅ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΞΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ (έστω θεωρητικα ορθό) ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥ, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΟ, ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ, ΑΣΕΠ, ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ, 
Εάν σε βάλανε με την απειλή όπλου στο κεφάλι, πέρνωντάς σε από την δουλειά που είχες και ήσουν σε καλύτερη θέση μέχρι να έρθει ο δυνάστης και να σε τραβήξει δηλαδή με το ζόρι, κλωτσιές, απειλές, και πυροβολισμούς από αυτήν, και εξαναγκάζοντάς μέσω αυτού στο να εργαστείς δια ροπάλου & βούρδουλα *στα Stage* ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΝΑ ΟΜΙΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΣ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΩΣ ΘΙΓΜΕΝΟΣ!!!  
Αλλά αν δεν έγιναν ποτε΄αυτά, και απλά πήγες γιατί έλπιζες ότι θα "χωθείς" μέσα από *τα Stage* και εσύ, και πιστεύεις ότι έχεις και δικαίωμα να απαιτήσεις έστω να μονιμοποιηθείς επειδή ήσουν με ιδία θέληση εσύ *στα Stage* και έτσι θα αναγκάσεις - εκβιάσεις - ύποβάλλεις σε όλους τους άλλους Έλληνες την λογική σου ότι συμφώνησες να πας δωρεάν για εξάμηνη εξπαίδευση πχ, και επειδή το συμφώνησες δικαιούσαι αυτομάτως να μην φύγεις ποτέ από εκεί που θα πας όταν θα τελειώσει η εξάμηνη εκπαίδευσή σου, και επιμένεις ότι αυτό είναι και λογικό και δίκαιο κατ' εσέ, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΑΛΑΖΕΙΣ, ξελαρυγγιαζόμενος μάλιστα όπως εσύ λες, ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΩΣ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΟΣ & ΑΜΟΙΡΟΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΩΝ, τότε δυστυχώς ΕΙΣΑΙ *ΤΟ* ΛΑΜΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ *ΚΑΡΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ*!!!

----------

bchris (10-02-12), 

hurt30 (16-02-12), 

kentar (10-02-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Αλλά αν δεν έγιναν ποτε΄αυτά, και απλά πήγες γιατί έλπιζες ότι θα "χωθείς" μέσα από *τα Stage* και εσύ, και πιστεύεις ότι έχεις και δικαίωμα να απαιτήσεις έστω να μονιμοποιηθείς επειδή ήσουν με ιδία θέληση εσύ *στα Stage* και έτσι θα αναγκάσεις - εκβιάσεις - ύποβάλλεις σε όλους τους άλλους Έλληνες την λογική σου ότι συμφώνησες να πας δωρεάν για εξάμηνη εξπαίδευση πχ, και επειδή το συμφώνησες δικαιούσαι αυτομάτως να μην φύγεις ποτέ από εκεί που θα πας όταν θα τελειώσει η εξάμηνη εκπαίδευσή σου, και επιμένεις ότι αυτό είναι και λογικό και δίκαιο κατ' εσέ, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΑΛΑΖΕΙΣ, ξελαρυγγιαζόμενος μάλιστα όπως εσύ λες, ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΩΣ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΟΣ & ΑΜΟΙΡΟΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΩΝ, τότε δυστυχώς ΕΙΣΑΙ *ΤΟ* ΛΑΜΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ *ΚΑΡΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ*!!!



Λαμόγιο δεν θα έλεγα τον φυσικό αυτουργό (αυτόν που θέλησε να εκμεταλευτεί το όποιο παράθυρο του 'νόμου') αλλά τον ηθικό αυτουργό (αυτόν που καλλιέργησε την όποια ελπίδα ή επιθυμία, πες το όπως θέλει). Και σε συνδυασμό με το κομματικό μηχανισμό δεν είναι δύσκολο να κάνει κανείς το συσχετισμό. Τελικά άλλωστε τα 'λαμόγια' αποδεικνύονται θύματα και άρα δεν επιβεβαιώνεται ο αρχικός ισχυρισμός! 

Αλλά ας μην κάνουμε τους αδιάβλειτους και τους ηθικά άμεπτους ειδικά σε σχέση με ανθρώπους απογοητευμένους από την κατάσταση στην αγορά εργασίας και με καλά αντικειμενικά προσόντα. Μόνο οι εγληματικές ενέργειες δεν δικαιολογούνται στο βιοποριστικό στα πλάισια της άγιας κοινωνίας που έχουμε ή που μας έχουνε πλάσει...

----------


## SRF

> Λαμόγιο δεν θα έλεγα τον φυσικό αυτουργό (αυτόν που θέλησε να εκμεταλευτεί το όποιο παράθυρο του 'νόμου') αλλά τον ηθικό αυτουργό (αυτόν που καλλιέργησε την όποια ελπίδα ή επιθυμία, πες το όπως θέλει). Και σε συνδυασμό με το κομματικό μηχανισμό δεν είναι δύσκολο να κάνει κανείς το συσχετισμό. Τελικά άλλωστε τα 'λαμόγια' αποδεικνύονται θύματα και άρα δεν επιβεβαιώνεται ο αρχικός ισχυρισμός! 
> 
> Αλλά ας μην κάνουμε τους αδιάβλειτους και τους ηθικά άμεπτους ειδικά σε σχέση με ανθρώπους απογοητευμένους από την κατάσταση στην αγορά εργασίας και με καλά αντικειμενικά προσόντα. Μόνο οι εγληματικές ενέργειες δεν δικαιολογούνται στο βιοποριστικό στα πλάισια της άγιας κοινωνίας που έχουμε ή που μας έχουνε πλάσει...



Ο ηθικός αυτουργός της εσκεμμένης από αυτόν παραπλανητικοελπιδοδημοσιοϋπαλληλικοεξασφάλισης που νομίσαν ότι θα επιτυγχάναν οι άνθρωποι του παραμυθένιου τραίνου του της γραμμής  Stage δεν είναι απλά ΛΑΜΟΓΙΟ αλλά ΣΤΥΓΝΟΣ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΙΑΣ σε βαθμο ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟΥ!!! Σε αυτό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην με βρει σύμφωνο και ο πιό δόλια σκεπτομενοκινούμενος υπάλληλος των Stage! Αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ αναιρεί τα όσα παραπάνω είπα, ότι ΕΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ προσπάθησε να κερδίσει κάτι που δεν δικαιούτο ούτε ως υποψίαν η θεόσταλτην ονείρωξην!!! 
Στο βιοποριστικό πεδίο να με συγχωρείς αλλά εγκληματική ενέργεια θεωρώ ως δίκαιον & λογικόν, το να θεωρώ ότι πχ εγώ μέσω εξαπάτησης όλων των άλλων, κατ' εμέ εκείνη την στιγμή ηλιθίων, θα τους αναγκάσω να με πληρώνουν μια ζωή, και ας πεινάσουν τελικά εκείνοι και πεθάνουν, αρκέι εγώ να είμαι εξασφαλισμένος εσαεί!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δεν διαφωνώ, σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως έτσι.

Αλλά γιατί αυτό είναι χειρότερο από τον (μη stager) δημόσιο υπάλληλο που κατέλαβε μία θέση (προβλεπόμενη και πλήρους απασχόλησης) με μη αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια ή και όταν την κατέλαβε δεν αξιολογήθηκε ποτέ αντικειμενικά για την απόδοσή του? Τουλάχιστον οι stagers βγάζαν δουλειά (σε ΚΕΠ κλπ.) και δεν είχαν την νοοτροπία 1000 καρδιναλίων του μονιμά!

Αν η μοναδική είσοδος πχ. στο υπουργείο ήταν από τον υπόνομο, πολλοί θα διατίθονταν να γίνουν ποντίκια!

----------


## SRF

> Δεν διαφωνώ, σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως έτσι.
> 
> Αλλά *γιατί αυτό είναι χειρότερο από τον (μη stager) δημόσιο υπάλληλο* που κατέλαβε μία θέση (προβλεπόμενη και πλήρους απασχόλησης) με μη αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια ή και *όταν την κατέλαβε δεν αξιολογήθηκε ποτέ αντικειμενικά για την απόδοσή του*?
> 
> Αν η μοναδική είσοδος πχ. στο υπουργείο ήταν από τον υπόνομο, πολλοί θα διατίθονταν να γίνουν ποντίκια!



Είναι χειρότερο αφού ο ίδιος είναι σίογουρο απολύτως ότι φωνάζει για κάτι που αποκλειόταν εξ 'ορισμού στα του τι προβλεπόταν να είναι τα Stage και όμως αυτό δεν τον έκανε να μην συγκρίνει τον δόλια σκεπτόμενα και συμμετέχοντα στα Stage εαυτό του με ανθρώπους ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑΝ όπως αυτός Stage για να εκβιάσουν και αυτοί μετά για ποντικοείσοδό τους στο δημόσιο, όπως ορθά λες, αλλά τα απέφυγαν ΚΑΤΑΝΝΟΩΝΤΑΣ ΙΣΩΣ & ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ, και πιάσαν μια δουλειά στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, με τις συνθήκες του ιδιωτικού τομέα... και τις όποιες πιθανές μη μόνιμες εσαεί θέσεις που βρέξει χιονίσει θα εισπράττουν απο το δημόσιο κορβανά!!! 
Το ότι οι μόνιμοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι δεν αξιολογούνται αφού πλέον μπουν δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογεί φαντάζομαι σε κανέναν λογικό άνθρωπο το να μπούνε εξ' αυτού και όλοι όσοι συμμετείχαν εν γνώση τους στα Stage και επιχειρούσαν μέσω αυτών για να ανοίξουν την ποντικότρυπά τους! Και αφού ΔΕΝ τα καταφέραν, άρχισαν να ουρλιάζουν, απειλώντας θεούς & δαίμονες, ότι αυτοί είναι οι μόνοι που αξίζουν να μπούνε όπως όπως στο δημόσιο, επειδή τόσο καιρό έσκαβαν με τα νύχια τους την ποντικότρυπά τους σε ένα εν γνώση τους εξ' αρχής, τελικά πιθανώς σιδερένιο τοίχο!!!

----------


## electron

Και για να επαναφέρουμε λιγο το θέμα να προσθέσω ότι ο πομπός της Πάρνηθας από σήμερα σίγησε.

----------


## paul333

> Και για να επαναφέρουμε λιγο το θέμα να προσθέσω ότι ο πομπός της Πάρνηθας από σήμερα σίγησε.



Ναι ειναι αληθεια και εγω πλεον στην συχνοτητα 62 απο παρνηθα βλεπω χιονια και απο αιγινα ψηφιακα εχει μπαρες.

Οι εργαζομενοι του alter λενε οτι εκπεμπει απο παρνηθα !!
http://ergazomenoialter.blogspot.com.../alter_09.html

----------


## antonis_p

> Ναι ειναι αληθεια και εγω πλεον στην συχνοτητα 62 απο παρνηθα βλεπω χιονια



και χωρίς την τηλεόραση πάλι το ίδιο θα βλέπεις  :Smile:

----------


## paul333

> και χωρίς την τηλεόραση πάλι το ίδιο θα βλέπεις



τι ειναι αυτο εξυπναδα?

Μαλλον καποιοι εδω μεσα εχουν παρεξηγηση την ευγενεια μου ως αδυναμια
να απαντησω στην καθε μαλακια που λεει ο καθενας.

----------


## spirakos

Νομιζω εννοουσε οτι και χωρις τηλεοραση, στη Παρνηθα χιονια θα δεις. Στη λεξη χιονια σταθηκε (πιστευω)
Εντος θεματος και εδω η ληψη απο Παρνηθα γιοκ
Και εκτος θεματος ξανα http://www.protothema.gr/politics/article/?aid=176271
*«Όλοι στο Σύνταγμα την Κυριακή»*

----------


## paul333

> Γιατί το λες αυτό? Άκου, δεν υπάρχει? Υπάρχει αλλά έχει ήδη δοθεί!!!



Μου φαινεται οτι εχεις περασει τα ορια της ανοησιας κρυβεσαι πισω απο ενα υπολογιστη
και κατακρινεις καποιον που δεν το ξερεις, απορω με ξερεις και απο χτες.

----------


## antonis_p

> τι ειναι αυτο εξυπναδα?
> 
> Μαλλον καποιοι εδω μεσα εχουν παρεξηγηση την ευγενεια μου ως αδυναμια
> να απαντησω στην καθε μαλακια που λεει ο καθενας.



Παύλο, το  :Smile:  μετά το κειμενάκι δηλώνει πρόθεση να κάνω χιούμορ,
αν δε σηκώνεις χιούμορ (το οποίο μάλιστα έχει επισημανθεί για να μην παρεξηγηθεί από ανθρώπους που δεν το έχουν)
λυπάμαι αλλά στους κοννέκτορές μου. Δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι είτε είσαι ευγενικός είτε όχι. Μα τίποτα ....

Από ότι βλέπω ο Σπύρος το κατάλαβε. Θεώρησα πως θα ήσουν σε θέση να πιάσεις αυτά που πιάνουν όλοι.

----------


## paul333

> Παύλο, το  μετά το κειμενάκι δηλώνει πρόθεση να κάνω χιούμορ,
> αν δε σηκώνεις χιούμορ (το οποίο μάλιστα έχει επισημανθεί για να μην παρεξηγηθεί από ανθρώπους που δεν το έχουν)
> λυπάμαι αλλά στους κοννέκτορές μου. Δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι είτε είσαι ευγενικός είτε όχι. Μα τίποτα ....
> 
> Από ότι βλέπω ο Σπύρος το κατάλαβε. Θεώρησα πως θα ήσουν σε θέση να πιάσεις αυτά που πιάνουν όλοι.



Οι πλακα εχει την ωρα του, αν στα σοβαρα και στην δουλεια καποιον εργαζομενον που την χασανε 
γιατι καποιοι αλλη εργαζομενοι προνομιουχοι κανανε παρτη απανταμε με χιουμορ εχουμε χασει την αισθηση του χιουμορ.

----------


## SRF

> *Μου φαινεται οτι εχεις περασει τα ορια της ανοησιας* κρυβεσαι πισω απο ενα υπολογιστη
> και κατακρινεις καποιον που δεν το ξερεις, απορω με ξερεις και απο χτες.



Σε πιστεύω ότι έχεις την δυνατότητα να ξέρεις πότε τα πέρασα, ως μακράν προπορευόμενος εμού!!!

----------


## paul333

... η πλειοψηφία εδώ είναι *είτε μαθητές - σπουδαστές που δεν έχουν δουλέψει ποτέ στην ζωή τους, είτε δουλεύουν στην Κουμουνδούρου, η στο λαόσπιτο*, αν και εκεί τελευταία και απολύσεις γίνονται και μειώσεις μισθών!!! 
...τα γνωστά και μη *δημοσιοκομματόσκυλα*, οπότε θα παίρνουν παρπάνω αυτοί από τους άλλους και δεν βρίσκουν λόγο να φωνάζουν στην τελική!!!

Απαντας με ευκολια και κρινεις ανθρωπους χωρις να τους ξερεις και προσπαθεις να επιβαλεις 
τη γνωμη σου και σε αλλους ελεος πια με τους ξερολες.

----------


## bchris

> ... η πλειοψηφία εδώ είναι *είτε μαθητές - σπουδαστές που δεν έχουν δουλέψει ποτέ στην ζωή τους, είτε δουλεύουν στην Κουμουνδούρου, η στο λαόσπιτο*, αν και εκεί τελευταία και απολύσεις γίνονται και μειώσεις μισθών!!! 
> ...τα γνωστά και μη *δημοσιοκομματόσκυλα*, οπότε θα παίρνουν παρπάνω αυτοί από τους άλλους και δεν βρίσκουν λόγο να φωνάζουν στην τελική!!!
> 
> Απαντας με ευκολια και κρινεις ανθρωπους χωρις να τους ξερεις και προσπαθεις να επιβαλεις 
> τη γνωμη σου και σε αλλους ελεος πια με τους ξερολες.




Με το συμπαθειο κιολας, αλλα δεν νομιζω ο SRF να μπορει να κατηγορηθει ως ξερολας.
Απεναντιας, εσυ ερωτηθεις, πολλακις, σχετικα με το επαγγελμα σου, απεφυγες να δωσεις μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση.

Αν προσθεσεις σ' αυτο τις δηλωσεις σου περι επαναστασης εναντια στον εργοδοτη, ανοιγεις τον δρομο για καθε ειδους εικασιες...

----------

SRF (19-02-12)

----------


## paul333

> Με το συμπαθειο κιολας, αλλα δεν νομιζω ο SRF να μπορει να κατηγορηθει ως ξερολας.
> Απεναντιας, εσυ ερωτηθεις, πολλακις, σχετικα με το επαγγελμα σου, απεφυγες να δωσεις μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση.
> 
> Αν προσθεσεις σ' αυτο τις δηλωσεις σου περι επαναστασης εναντια στον εργοδοτη, ανοιγεις τον δρομο για καθε ειδους εικασιες...



Δεν εγραψα περι επαναστασης το πιο ευκολο ειναι να διαστρεβλωνεις αυτα που γραφω,
οι βολεμενοι τους συστηματος συνεχιζουν να υποστηριζουν τα τσιρακια τους.

Αξιοκρατεια χαθηκε η λεξη αντι να υποστηριζουμε οτι ολη πρεπει να εχουν τα ιδια δικαιωματα
υποστηριζουμε αυτους που ειναι υψηλομισθει και τεμπεληδες με για σας λοιπον.

----------


## bchris

> Δεν εγραψα περι επαναστασης το πιο ευκολο ειναι να διαστρεβλωνεις αυτα που γραφω,
> οι βολεμενοι τους συστηματος συνεχιζουν να υποστηριζουν τα τσιρακια τους.
> 
> Αξιοκρατεια χαθηκε η λεξη αντι να υποστηριζουμε οτι ολη πρεπει να εχουν τα ιδια δικαιωματα
> υποστηριζουμε αυτους που ειναι υψηλομισθει και τεμπεληδες με για σας λοιπον.



"οι βολεμενοι τους συστηματος..."
Συγγνωμη βρε Παυλο, αλλα ειναι το λιγοτερο "γραφικα" αυτα που γραφεις...

Ακου να δεις λοιπον πως εχουν τα πραγματα για εναν "βολεμενο" οπως λες.
Εργαζομαι σε μια ιδιωτικη επιχειρηση και περυσι τον Αυγουστο ο εργοδοτης μου αποφασισε να κανει σε μια μεριδα των υπαλληλων του (μεταξυ τους κι εγω), μειωση μισθου της ταξης του 23%. 
Να σημειωσω οτι απο τον μισθο αυτο ζουν 3 ανθρωποι (εγω, η γυναικα μου και ο 5χρονος γιος μου). 
Εν τω μεταξυ κι αλλες μειωσεις (εμμεσες), χαρατσια κλπ εχουν ελθει και παρελθει απο τοτε...

Αξιοκρατεια δεν σημαινει και μισθολογικη ισοπεδωση. Εσενα σου φαινεται σωστο δηλαδη να εχει ενας μισθωτος με 15 χρονια προυπηρεσια τις ιδιες αποδοχες με καποιον ανειδικευτο?

Και μια συμβουλη:
Εγω, οταν γραφω κατι, μετα καθομαι πιο πισω και το ξαναδιαβαζω. Προσπαθω να αποστασιοποιηθω. 
Να δω το κειμενο σαν να το εχει γραψει καποιος αλλος.

Πολλες φορες το ξαναγραφω/διορθωνω. Αλλες φορες παλι το σβηνω τελειως και σιωπω.

Θα σου προτεινα να ακολουθησεις την ιδια τακτικη.

----------


## SRF

> Δεν εγραψα περι επαναστασης το πιο ευκολο ειναι να διαστρεβλωνεις αυτα που γραφω,
> οι βολεμενοι τους συστηματος συνεχιζουν να υποστηριζουν τα τσιρακια τους.
> 
> Αξιοκρατεια χαθηκε η λεξη αντι να υποστηριζουμε οτι ολη πρεπει να εχουν τα ιδια δικαιωματα
> υποστηριζουμε αυτους που ειναι υψηλομισθει και τεμπεληδες με για σας λοιπον.



Ακόμα αποφεύγεις σαν τον Παναή από τα Μέγαρα... να αναφέρεις το τι επαγγέλεσαι!!! 
Τα δικαιώματα αποκτώνται... δεν μοιράζωνται ως αντίδωρο μετά της θείας κοινωνίας!!! 
Και όχι ΔΕΝ είμαστε ούτε όλοι ίδιοι, ούτε όλοι ίσοι ως προς τα μισθολογικά δικαιώματα, και το εισόδημα! Μπορείς να εξακολουθείς να συντηρείς την άποψη σου αυτή... είναι δικαίωμα σου... αλλά καλό είναι στην ζωή να ξέρουμε την πραγματικότητα για να μην ζούμε ουτοπικά, παραβλέποντας εσκεμμένα ότι τόσο η ΕΣΣΔ όσο και η Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία της Κίνας έχουν καταρρεύσει προ πολλού... για μπορούσες να πας να ζήσεις το ονειρικο σου ισοπεδωτικό δικαίωμα! 






> Απαντας *με ευκολια και κρινεις ανθρωπους χωρις να τους ξερεις και προσπαθεις να επιβαλεις 
> τη γνωμη σου και σε αλλους* ελεος πια με τους ξερολες.




Λες για εμένα... αλλά εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είναι θέσφατο ότι όποιος είναι υψηλόμισθος... στην ουσία όποιος είναι με υψηλότερο μισθό ή εισόδημα από εσένα & μόνο εννοείς... είναι και δεδομένα  και αναμφίβολα τεμπέλης & βολεμένος κατ' εσέ!!! Μπράβο σου! Αποδεικνύεις ο ίδιος το πως θα καθορίζεις όταν μπορέσεις (ίσως κάποτε, που το αντεύχομαι) την μέθοδο των προϋποθέσεων αξιοκρατικής αξιολόγησης όλων των άλλων, πλην εαυτόν βεβαίως!  
Πόσο άδικος ήμουν... όταν έγραψα περί Κουμουνδούρου & λαόσπιτο!!! Πραγματικά πόσο σε αδίκησα!!! Ειλικρινά συγγνώμη!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## paul333

Eλευθερος επαγγελματιας ειμαι και αφεντικο της δουλειας μου απο 15 χρ. εχω δουλεψει οικοδομη,σερβιτορος,επιπλαδικο,και 
τελευταια και καλυτερη τοποθετηση κουζινων ετοιμον ιταλικον και μην νομιζεται οτι περνω λιγα.

----------

